# Cooling Towel While Riding



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

The company I work for likes to give out gift packages to the employees a couple of times a year. Normally a winter and summer "Gift Bag". One item they were looking to include this summer is a cooling towel. Since I commute by bike regularly I was given one to test out to see if they "really worked". 

I have been using it now for a little over a week and I am pretty happy with the results. (last week was the first hot week of the summer by me) It is about the size of a bathroom hand towel. Before the ride I wet the towel, wrap it loosely around my neck, and tuck the ends into the front of my jersey. I have noticed I sweat less and feel more comfortable on my commutes. I have tried taking it on and off during the same commute to compare it in like conditions on the same day. From my unscientific testing it does appear to work. I would not use it on a fast pace training ride but it is a nice addition to my commuting gear for the summer. 

Does/Has anyone else use one of these cooling towels while they ride? 

I'm not super concerned with how much I sweat on my commutes since I have showers at both ends. I am thinking it will be nice to use when I run errands around town in my street clothes so I don't have to walk around the grocery store a sweaty mess.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> I am thinking it will be nice to use when I run errands around town in my street clothes so I don't have to walk around the grocery store a sweaty mess.


But won't your shirt be all wet? I don't see how that quite will work. 

I can imagine it would be useful on a hard ride on a very hot day. But squirting your water bottle through your helmet vents works, too.

But I never tried one of those towels. Is it just a towel, or does it have some kind of heat-absorbing material in it?


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

My friend in the USA is helping to develop this. I am told it works much better.

Spruzza: The On-Board Bicycle Cooling System

In fact I think I'll start a thread.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

QuattroCreep said:


> The company I work for likes to give out gift packages to the employees a couple of times a year. Normally a winter and summer "Gift Bag". One item they were looking to include this summer is a cooling towel. Since I commute by bike regularly I was given one to test out to see if they "really worked".
> 
> I have been using it now for a little over a week and I am pretty happy with the results. (last week was the first hot week of the summer by me) It is about the size of a bathroom hand towel. Before the ride I wet the towel, wrap it loosely around my neck, and tuck the ends into the front of my jersey. I have noticed I sweat less and feel more comfortable on my commutes. I have tried taking it on and off during the same commute to compare it in like conditions on the same day. From my unscientific testing it does appear to work. I would not use it on a fast pace training ride but it is a nice addition to my commuting gear for the summer.
> 
> ...


Roughly the same (I would guess) as wearing a skull cap or bike cap and keeping it wet. Not thinking about wet clothing, but when we get really hot weather we spray each other (and ourselves) with water to aid in the cooling process. We don't experience the need for special "tools" to do this. As a way to keep cooler around town it might have value but I would ask the same question as JCavilia: doesn't your shirt get wet from the towel?


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

While on a training ride I also just squirt some water in my helmet or down my back to cool off never really had a problem with doing that.

The towel is similar feeling to one of those shammy towels for drying cars. When dry it is stiff and softens as it gets wet, similar to a kitchen sponge. Not the same material as a cycling headband or skull cap. According to the marketing material that came with the towel, one side has a texture to increase the surface area and evaporative effect to aid in cooling. I only get the towel damp not dripping wet. It seems to do a good job of holding the water in the towel, again similar to a sponge.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

companies make these "wraps" that have the Polyacrylamide polymer crystals.

The crystals can absorb 400 times their weight of liquid.

same stuff found in diapers also


----------



## happypuppy (May 21, 2014)

I use one as well. Labeled as a sport towel wring them out and place them on your neck tucked into Jersey. Helps prevent great stroke and feels good


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

tednugent said:


> companies make these "wraps" that have the Polyacrylamide polymer crystals.
> 
> The crystals can absorb 400 times their weight of liquid.
> 
> same stuff found in diapers also


Like one of these? 

Kafka's Kool Tie at REI.com

I've been thinking about getting one of these for hiking and trying it on a ride. Anyone here ever use one while cycling?


----------

